# Classic Car Show Today



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Took the other half .... and the 710 to a show at Hedingham castle today,was a chance for a hoon through the lanes and too see a bit of the local countryside.Hedingham castle itself is quite a nice location for an event like this and we were invited to display which meant a discount entry fee,we were ushered through the grounds up to the castle itself where a vast array of machinery was on display.I ended up parked up next to a rather pretty Rolls convertible.Lots of lovely bits from allround the world were represented,but im a big fan of British cars so spent a lot of time salivating over Jags,AC,s and the like,a couple of photos for your pleasure


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

And more




























In good company


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

And more




























In good company


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice arse










And finally the prettiest and best car there obviously


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

My favourite place










My arse


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Great pics, some stunning cars on display. Lovely weather as well.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

But no piccies of the 246 targa? :cry2:

It was a lovely weekend....I wish I had known it was on, its an interested venue......but might amble along to Battlesbridge next weekend I believe the annual autojumble is on.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

thorpey69 said:


> we were invited to display which meant a discount entry fee


That's the bit that really irks me, you're invited to display, so they do you a favour by reducing the entrance fee.

My view is, if you are displaying, you should have free entry . It isn't cheap to maintain a classic car in showable condition, and many of the cars would have been trailered long distances.

Lack of exhibits = Lack of Visitors.

Rant over :lol:

If money was no object, I would be straight out to buy a Cobra.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Location looks wonderful...and good weather as well. 

Down in my neck of the woods, it was Glorious Goodwood w/e just gone. Never been, but I really would love to go there just once...need to start saving my pennies though...for an entrance ticket that is about Â£50.  And then there is the period costume to think about....its a bit like Glyndebourne for Cars.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

catflem said:


> My view is, if you are displaying, you should have free entry . It isn't cheap to maintain a classic car in showable condition, and many of the cars would have been trailered long distances.
> 
> If money was no object, I would be straight out to buy a Cobra.


I'm with you on that I used to go to something just about every other weekend with my Vette and without us boys they would have no show or racing.

BTW I'll have the Lambo. the Cobra, the E Type and the........... but that's how I got into trouble before.

Nice pics

B.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Some beauties there for sure - love the TVR & would have one in an instant if finances allowed! Out of the older classics I'd have the E Type, not keen on the Lambo - the styling hasn't aged well (in my opinion) but it obviously has the WOW factor though! :blink: !

Any of these there :huh:? No? I thought not  h34r:


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

Looks like it was a great day out.

Had a white RS2000 similar to this a few years back with the same blue stripes. Those were the days...

Trouble with mine was the registration number, did not notice any problem until someone kindly said 'your cars [email protected]' WNK 579M


----------



## steve309 (Jun 10, 2006)

Some lovely pieces of kit there. Nice TVR there, looks like good gathering of Ferraris too.


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

Some great cars and great photos.....just love that Lambo


----------

